# Help keep our forum clean.



## batty_professor

Just a reminder to all, If you see a post or title containing something to be considered offensive language, or abusive content you think decent people shouldn't have to be subjected to. Report it. Not to run the moderators nuts with frivolous stuff, but I've found them appreciative of the leads they get on things that need attention. In all posts, there is a little triangle with an ! inside. Use this to give a quick "heads up", it's quick, easy, and helps keep TSF a shining example for all.


----------



## dai

for some reason i have never had one of these triangles


----------



## batty_professor

Maybe I'm confused. Sure wouldn't be the first time that happened. I don't know that I have any special privelages, but there's one of those triangles appears to me on your post under your sig. I would expect you to see one on mine, I'm sorry if I was to keep it quiet.

Oops, not under sig., under your badge.


----------



## elf

example:


> http://elf.kicks-***.org/report.JPG


----------



## batty_professor

think I've figured it out.....
Those of us without moderator privelages are provided this so we can take action through a moderator. Moderators wouldn't need the link, so it' isn't there. Just like we users don't see it on our own posts.


----------



## dai

yes after i thought about it the penny dropped


----------



## CTSNKY

I see it just fine.....


----------



## batty_professor

Ok, now that that's out of the way, is it good I brought this up to begin with?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

yeah, us mods have it too.

it is there for members of the forum to bring something to the staff's attention. hence the "!" in it.

yes, it was good to mention this, as the staff is doing everything that can be done (within reason) to ensure that people are not offended. 

however, we can only do this if we know when there is something offensive.

as a mod, (one who hasn't alot of time) i can't possibly read every single thread, not when i sign in and there is 700+ new posts. it is because of this that we _need_ people to use that button, anytime something offensive has been posted.

once something bad has been reported, each of us mods can go and see to it that it gets dealt with.

like mentioned by batty, we don't want people going crazy reporting posts, but please, if someone is using personal attacks or profanity, or giving illegal or "purposely false" advice, let us know about it.

keep in mind that this forum is for the members, not for the staff, as the staff are also here for the members.

thank you for listening to my babble, this message will self destruct in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1,


*p.s. i'm going to sticky this, if another mod feels it has been stickied long enough, feel free to unsticky it at any time.*


----------



## minster9

I realize I may be naive in some respects regarding my posts,but am I out of order in naming certain retail/online vendors of hardware & their prices?


----------



## dai

if a poster requires information on replacing or upgrading and you link to what is asked for there is no problem
if you post links not in answer to a post then that is spamming and will be treated as such
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

You may also post links to products you intend to buy, if you are asking for our opinions, etc.


----------



## STINEHART

Stick to the RULES and you will be fine.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php
Also this thread you resurected is 18 or so months old. Please try not to do that. 
Thread closed.




minster9 said:


> I realize I may be naive in some respects regarding my posts,but am I out of order in naming certain retail/online vendors of hardware & their prices?


----------

